# Food items for your house?



## insaneluzer (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been enjoying looking at screenshots of other people's kitchens and getting inspiration from them. But something that I notice all of the time - there's a lot of items I don't even know the names of, particularly the food items. Does anybody know the names of all of them? I know that's a big request to ask for all of their names, but to make it easier, I can list all of the foods I already know right here:
Pickle Jar
Ceramic Hot Pot
Stewpot
Dango
Songpyeon
Vegetable Basket
Buffet Server
Cream and Sugar
Tea Set
Afternoon-tea Set

I think that's it... Any other related items like kitchen appliance names would be helpful too! It's not that I think I need all of these items, but I wanted to look them up to see if there were ones I still want to collect so I can make the most complete kitchen I can. Thanks!


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 20, 2013)

I've made a kitchen list on morbid for kitchen related items. Just didn't add rare items such as the Afternoon-tea set or songypeon. 
http://moridb.com/catalogs/4VrlK91ygM

If you want, you can order anything from there and I'll bring it to you :3


----------



## Laurina (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopefully you can tell from the screenshots which items are which. I really wish I had more things cooking in pots and pans though.








Coffee Cup (cafe)
Milk (festival)
Vinegar (festival)
Toaster
Bread Box
Conveyor-Belt Sushi
Pepper Mill
Lazy-Susan Table
Candy Machine
Candy Jar
Popcorn Machine
Mochi Pestle
Chocolate Fountain
Revolving Spice Rack
Picnic Basket (festival)
Soft Serve Lamp
Lunch Tray
Sugar (festival)
Sweets Mini Table
Salad Bar
Sugar and Cream (cafe)
Fruit Basket (festival)
Coffee Grinder (cafe)
Coffee Maker (cafe)
Espresso Maker (cafe)
Siphon (cafe)


----------



## insaneluzer (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, thank you! That's a very handy list, I didn't know about the hot plate! I found a list of DLC online, so now I know about all of the (many O_O) food-related Korean DLC. I figure it'd be a little ambitious to quest any of those items since people seem finicky about giving up their DLC.  I'll have a look at that list and compare it to my list of items I already want. ^_^


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 20, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Wow, thank you! That's a very handy list, I didn't know about the hot plate! I found a list of DLC online, so now I know about all of the (many O_O) food-related Korean DLC. I figure it'd be a little ambitious to quest any of those items since people seem finicky about giving up their DLC.  I'll have a look at that list and compare it to my list of items I already want. ^_^



That site overall is useful <3
You can create your own lists, based on anything. Here's some examples of my lists: http://prntscr.com/1sclmk

I use my lists for my giveaway here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...catalog-Order-anything-you-want!-Still-active

But you can just PM me for what you want :3
I'll be happy to make your food/kitchen wishes come true


Laurina thanks for those screenshots, it helped me add more to my kitchen list. That's a lot of food related items there


----------

